# Glitches on Google Chrome?



## Porygon-X (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey,

So, I'm using Google Chrome, and MOST of the time, it works great. 

HOWEVER, on the rare occasion, I can't reply to a topic (I hit "add reply" and it just takes me to the Portal screen). And when I log out and try to log back on, it doesn't let me (I type my username and password correctly, hit log in, and it says "You must enter an username"). And finally, sometimes I try to take the random polls on the forums. It just redirects me back to the portal page.

I can fix the problem by leaving GBAtemp alone for about 2 hours, but I DON'T want to do that.
I don't know if these are bugs or glitches, but any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 15, 2010)

Had that too yesterday
Cleared my cookies and closed/reopened the GBAtemp tab and it worked again


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chrome seems to have some problems with quite a few sites.
For me It's Facebook and GBAtemp.
So I shifted back to Firefox 4 days back.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I have some errors to, however not using google chrome. The forum always loads twice.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Had that too yesterday
> Cleared my cookies and closed/reopened the GBAtemp tab and it worked again
> 
> Yeah, that's what I do too (but sometimes it still doesn't work). But this happens TOO frequently for me to clear my cookies EVERY single time I load GBAtemp.net.
> ...



Yeah, I'm getting problems on Facebook too. Like, at the bottom of the "News Feed", there's this HUGE blank white spot there.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think they have put enough research into making chrome.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you all using a beta or dev or whateverthefuckyoucallit version?
Anything other than the official stable?


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Are you all using a beta or dev or whateverthefuckyoucallit version?
> Anything other than the official stable?



Everyone tends to have more trouble with BETA releases. Best to stick with STABLE.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Are you all using a beta or dev or whateverthefuckyoucallit version?
> Anything other than the official stable?



I can't even FIND out which version my Chrome is.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

Click the wrench and then click About Google Chrome.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same, i didnt even no there was other versions.  Its  a little weird.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> hey_hey! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sigh. I'm getting pissed, so I just uninstalled and re-installed it. Hope it works~!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2010)

So what, are my posts invisible, or are you just scared of new things? :|


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with Chrome + GBAtemp + Facebook + etc if you're using the current stable version (4.1.x). If you accidentally downloaded the beta/development version instead, remove it and download the stable version. Unlike most products with the beta/development tag, Chrome's beta really ISN'T suitable for your daily browsing. It's not the 'better' version at all.

Also, make sure once you have the stable version that it's up to date. I can confirm that there are no issues on any of the sites that have been mentioned.


----------

